# Can I help you Officer?



## sukie (Sep 23, 2019)

So,we decided to go away for the weekend.......not far, just a few miles. We found a  spot on the tomtom, a little car park/layby not far from Aylesbury.Its right next to some woods  called Pulpit Woods. Its a lovely little spot, on the roadside but not a busy road and quiet at night. So we are plotted up, himself is snoring on the bed and I am watching tv and crocheting. It wasn't late, around 10.00pm. I noticed a car pull up and someone get out. I could see a man fiddling around in the back of the car, his light was on.Then there's a knock at the door. I was waking my husband, saying 'Neil, Neil, there's someone at the door, wake up!" He groggily comes too and  calls out 'who is it" 'Police, open up' is the reply.So  we open the door.........to  two armed police men.They were holding bloody assault rifles!!!! It turns out that we were parked in a  sensitive area. Chequers is just behind there! So they have to make sure we  aren't laying in wait to attack the Prime Minister. They were very nice, happy for us to park overnight, they were just checking us out. About 10 mins later we heard a helicopter overhead which  we  guessed was Boris. So, if you are in the area and decide to  park up at Pulpit Woods, be prepared for a knock on the door!!!


----------



## Steve and Julie (Sep 23, 2019)

Crikey bet that was a shock for you


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 23, 2019)

Lucky you are not a gerry adams lookalike.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 23, 2019)

Can you go back and lay in wait for the Prime Minister?


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 24, 2019)

I have stayed at that spot and there are some lovely walks. I had no idea that Chequers was nearby and I had an undisturbed night ...


----------



## Martin P (Sep 24, 2019)

Uh oh. I grew up round there. In fact I posted the poi. Just down from there is the Plough at Cadsden. Dont forget and leave your kids there if you get my drift.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 24, 2019)

If you leave the stop and head towards Gt Missenden then turn left at the junction Chequers is about a mile down the road


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 25, 2019)

At 
East you know it’s a safe place to overnight when it is being patrolled by armed police


----------



## mickymost (Sep 25, 2019)

Hope you offered them a cup of tea and a slice er cake


----------



## Deleted member 83226 (Sep 25, 2019)

Ah, wonderful to know that despite all the police cuts, that at least one British citizen is able to sleep safe and sound in his bed. Good for Boris. Just a shame the rest of us have to put up with uninvestigated burglaries and having machine guns thrust in our faces for minding our own business.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 25, 2019)

848 - 1957) 
 Mon 9 Jan 1956 
 Page 1 
Mrs Butt's wash upset Lady Eden 'I'll defy her'





































































*Article text*

View all articles on this pagePrevious articleNext article
Mrs Butt's wash
upset LudtjEtlett

none Help
LONDON, Sunday: From
Chequers, official country residence
of the Prime Minister, the washing
could be seen hanging on the line in
the back garden of the cowherd*s
wife, Maud Butt.
" Lady Eden, Sir
Anthony Eden's wife,
saw the long pants,
the .vests, and the
pants fluttering in
the breeze.
Such a sight per
turbed her. So she
asked Mrs. Butt to
move it to a less pro
minent position* while
she and Sir Anthony
were in residence at
Chequers. "
An official on the
Chequers estate said Lady
Eden "was very nice about
it."
But according to the
mass circulation news
paper, "Sunday Pictorial,"
a biff storm is blowing up
? around that washing.
Mrs. Butt, . 34-year-old
dumpy brunette, told the
newspaper that her em
ployer, a tenant of the
estate. farmer E. A.
Randag, informed her he
had received a note from
Lady Eden objecting to the
washing.
"I told him that if Lady
Eden didn't like it, she
could lump it," said Mrs.
Butt.
Workmen arrived at the
cottage and put up a new
clothesline in the front
garden. This overlooks the
main road. Lorries pass
and would send their dirt
on to my clean 'clothes.;.
"Lady Churchill never
complained. I am afraid
that if I see Lady Eden ,1
will tell her a few things."
Farmer, Randag ex
plained that the ban ap
plied only when Sir
Anthony and Lady Eden
were in residence.:
"They are never there
on Monday mornings, so
perhaps Mrs. Butt would
hang it out then."
... or take it
to the Lords"
But Mrs. Butt said last
night that her. husband's
long pants, her children's
(two girls) vests, and her
own "bras" and bloomers
would be on the- line "as
usual" on Tuesday.
"And they can take the
matter to the House of
Lords if they like," the
"Pictorial" quoted her.
The newspaper did not
say, however, whether the
clothing would hang in the
front or the back garden.
-A.A.P.-Reuter's.


----------



## alcam (Sep 25, 2019)

Martin P said:


> 848 - 1957)
> Mon 9 Jan 1956
> Page 1
> Mrs Butt's wash upset Lady Eden 'I'll defy her'
> ...


Good research


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 26, 2019)

Good storey all round, nice spot, pleasant officers and good security. A little disturbing in the minutes it unfolded I’m sure.


----------



## Deleted member 83226 (Sep 26, 2019)

I do so like it when I'm minding my own business in a private vehicle causing no problem to anybody, that the officers that burst in waving automatic rifles are pleasant. It makes one feel so _secure._


----------

